# كيف تؤسس الام الارملة او الاب الارمل بيتا مسيحيا؟الجزء الثاني



## ابن يسوعنا (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*النصرة من خلال العلاقة مع اللة

*قد يكون هناك العديد من الاحتياجات لدى الاب \الام يعول الاسرة بمفردة وكذلك لدي الاطفال ومن السهل علي هؤلاء ان يعتزرواانة ليس لديهم وقت للذهاب الي الكنيسة لكن العكس هو الصحيح فهؤلاء الاباء بحاجة الي ممارسة العلاقة الحميمة مع الله التي يمكن ان تجعلهم يجتازوا هذة الظروف
وهذة بعض الامور التي سيجدها الاب او الام الذي يعول اسرتة بمفردة اذا كانت لدية علاقة مع المؤمنين 
_*+++ مخرج اجتماعي +++
*__*قد يشعر هؤلاء الاباء بالوحدة في الاجتماعات التي يحضرها الاباء المتزوجين او الاجتماعات الخاصة بالشباب لكن العديد من الكنائس بدات اجتماعات خاصة بهؤلاء الاباء وهذة تخلق نوعا من الثقة بداخلهم ويجعلهم يتوائمون مع احتياجات هذة المجموعات 
*_
_*+++انظمة مختلفة لهم ولاولادهم+++
*_في كثير من الاحيان يفتقر ابناء الام التي تعول اسرتها بمفردها الى نموذج الاب في بيتهم وقد يكون الاخ الاكبر بدور يشابة الاب مع هؤلاء الاطفال وهذا سينتج لهم فرصة مشاركتهم في الامور التي يرغبون مشاركة امهم بها بالاضافة الى ذلك يمكن ان تتحد الام مع الاخ الاكبر ليساعدو الاطفال علي التخلص من العديد من المشكلات وذلك من خلال الحديث المتبادل (عز 4-10)

*+++تبني برنامج اسري +++
*في كثير من الاحيان يكون الازواج مصدر بركة الاب او الام الذي يعول اسرتة بمفردة وذلك بتلبية العديد من الاحتياجات العاطفية والروحية وايضا بالتشجيع ومجالسة الاطفال بالتعضيد المادي والتعضيض النفسي (اف 4-16) قد تتوافر هذة الفرص اثناء فرص الغذاء الاسري والحفلات والنزهة وغيرها ورغم ان هذا امر هام جدا لهؤلاء الاباء الا انة ايضا امر هام للاطفال انفسهم فهذة الفرص تجعلهم يرون المشاركة الزوجية وهذا يعطيهم املا لمستقبلهم وايضا يكون بمثابة تدريب لهم في كيفية التاقلم مع ىهذا النوع من العلاقات.
يظهر تاثيرة علي المدى البعيد اي بعد ان يكبروا ويحتاجون ان يتزوجوا الا انها قد تكون لها تاثير في الوقت الحالي فقد يفكر الاطفال ان ابوهم او امهم في حاجة الى شريك حياة مؤمن 

*النصرة من خلال التربية

درسنا في الدروس الاولي عن تربية اطفال لكن في هذة المرحلة ينبغي ان يمارس الاب او الام علي مستويات تلمذة النفس وهذة بعض الاخطاء الشائعة 

**رثاء النفس 

*بعض الاسئلة مثل لماذا انا بالذات لا يوجد من يفهم الظروف التي اجتاز فيها وكل هذة الاسئلة مدمرة للاب او الام وبالتالي للاطفال ومن المهم ان نفهم ان لكل شخص خطة الهية . مشاعر من الغضب والجرح وان تعبر عن هذة المشاعر امام اطفالك من وقت لاخر (بطريقة محكومة جدا ) لكنة ليس امرا عاديا ان تعيش بهذة المشاعر كل يوم فموقفك هذا قد يكون اختبار ايمان لكن اعلم ان الله لا يحمل ابا او اما اكثر مما يمكنة ان يتحمل (1 كو 13-10)
*الخجل 
*الخجل من عدم امكانية استمرار العلاقة مع الزوج والخروج منها بطفل او اكثر وهذا سيجعل الام دائما تشرح حالتها الاجتماعية لل من لها مصالح لديهم مثل المعلمين والاطباء والاصدقاء والمعارف والاسرة والاباء اصدقاء ابنائهم وغيرهم كل هذا سيذيد من الشعور بالذنب لديها وهذا يجعلها تهمل في تربية الطفل تربية صحيحة ظنا انها السبب في الحالة التعيسة التي يحيا فيها اطفالها وهذا ظن كاذب 
الان وقت التوقف عن الشعور بالذنب الماضي لانة قد انتهي ولا يمكن تغييرة وعليك ان تعلني غفران الله ونعمتة وان تغفري ليس فقط للاب الذي تركك لكن ايضا لنفسك (اف 1-3)
*السلبية 
*الاب او الام الذي يعول اسرتة بمفردة ينبغي ان يقبل الامور التي يصعب تغييرها فينبغي ان يعرف ما هي الامور التي علية ان يوليها اهتماما اكبر من الامور الاخري فعندما تزداد مشاكل الحياة وتتعاظم عليك ان تركز بشكر علي الامور الايجابية في الحياة مثل البركات التي اعطاها الله اياها مثل صحة الابناء وصحتك الشقة التي تعيش بها الطعام الذي يملا الثلاجة الاصدقاء الملابس الامور التي علمك اللة اياها وغيرها فالتركيز علي الامور الجيدة التي لديك في الحياة يمثل علاجا جيدا لعدم الشكر (مزمور103 :1-5)

_*النصرة من خلال القدرة علي
التكيف مع الامور 
*_بعد ان تمكن الاب او الام من الوصول الي مستوي عالي من الثبات في الاسرة والارتباط بمجموعة من المؤمنين الذين تقدرون لة المساعدة وبعد ان تمكن من التحكم في انفعلاتة ومشاعرة مازال السؤال قائما ما اذا كانت التربية في بيت بة زوجان تختلف عن البيت الذي بة ابا فقط او اما فقط 
الاجابة مختصرة هي نعم هناك فرق فكونك ابا واما فهي وظيفة  تستلزم كل الوقت اجابة ويجب ان تاخذها بجدية وهذة بعض الاقتراحات التي قد تساعدك علي طول الطريق 
+ساعد ابنك ان يقيم علاقة مع غيرة من الاطفال المسيحيين 
من يحيا ابويهم معا افعل كل ما بوسعك لمساعدة ابنك من التاقلم معهم وادعي هؤلاء الاسر للغداء معك واقم حفلات عيد ميلاد ابناءك احضر الاجتماعات الكنسية قم بدعوة الاخوة لزيارتك وايضا اقبل دعوتهم لك ولابنك واقبل ان ابنك عندهم ) وذلك بالطبع بعد ان تعلمة ماذا يقول ان سؤل عن غياب ابية او امة (اقبل ان يذهب ابنك الى حفلات اعياد عيد ميلاد اصدقاءة حتي اذا كان ذلك بالامر المكلف عليك)
++*كن منفتحا مع الامور التربوية المختلفة التي قد تواجة ابنك
اشبع عقلك بالمبادئ الالهية كل يوم وادع الاباء والامهات المؤمنين ان يشاركوك في تربية ابنائك 
+++ابدأ بوضع عادات اسرية 
لكي تعزز روحا من الوحدة والانتماء اخلق عادات اسرية احتفل بكل المناسبات اقم شجرة عيد الميلاد احتفل بعيد الشكر وعيد القيامة وعيد الحب 
++++اجعل ابنك اهم شئ في حياتك ثم وظيفتك 
نعم فانت تحتاج الي دخل ثابت لتوفر قوت ابنائك وهذا امرا هام حتي اذا كان علي حساب ابنك فاسع علي وظيفة تدر عليك دخلا مناسبا دون ان تحتاج ان تقضي كل الوقت صباحا ومساء 
ادرس بعض الدراسات اثناء وجود طفلك في المدرسة او نائما فهذا قد يساعدة كثيرا 
ملخص 
عندما تكون جزءا من عائلة الله هو الاول في حياتك ثم ابنائك فوق كل شئ اخر وعندما تسعي لان تطور حياتك ماديا ليس علي حساب علاقتك بابنائك وايضا بالتربية المستمرة لهم ملاحظا وبعد اشباع مشاعر الذنب والخجل لن يكون هناك ما يجعلك انت وابنائك ضحايا الظروف التي سبق ذكرها في هذا الدرس 
نعم ان هذة الظروف واقعية لكنها ليست كل ما يمكن ان يعوق حياتنا فلا تدعها تحبطك بل لتكن دافعا لك 
*​* 

*​*
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*عندما  تكون جزءا من عائلة الله هو الاول في حياتك ثم ابنائك فوق كل شئ اخر  وعندما تسعي لان تطور حياتك ماديا ليس علي حساب علاقتك بابنائك وايضا  بالتربية المستمرة لهم ملاحظا وبعد اشباع مشاعر الذنب والخجل لن يكون هناك  ما يجعلك انت وابنائك ضحايا الظروف التي سبق ذكرها في هذا الدرس 
نعم ان هذة الظروف واقعية لكنها ليست كل ما يمكن ان يعوق حياتنا فلا تدعها تحبطك بل لتكن دافعا لك 

موضوع اكتر من رائع يا رمسيس 
والملخص جاب الاختصار المفيد 
ربنا يبارك تعبك حقيقى موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد لكل اب وام 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عندما  تكون جزءا من عائلة الله هو الاول في حياتك ثم ابنائك فوق كل شئ اخر  وعندما تسعي لان تطور حياتك ماديا ليس علي حساب علاقتك بابنائك وايضا  بالتربية المستمرة لهم ملاحظا وبعد اشباع مشاعر الذنب والخجل لن يكون هناك  ما يجعلك انت وابنائك ضحايا الظروف التي سبق ذكرها في هذا الدرس
> نعم ان هذة الظروف واقعية لكنها ليست كل ما يمكن ان يعوق حياتنا فلا تدعها تحبطك بل لتكن دافعا لك
> 
> موضوع اكتر من رائع يا رمسيس
> ...


الرب يباركك
 نورتي الموضوع 





​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (23 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود أكثر من رائع أستاذى
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*اتمنى ان نقرأ ونعيش ما نقرأه

شكرا حبيبى على تعبك ....*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> مجهود أكثر من رائع أستاذى
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


الرب يباركك
شكرا للمشاركة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اتمنى ان نقرأ ونعيش ما نقرأه
> 
> شكرا حبيبى على تعبك ....*​


الرب يباركك
شكرا يا استاذي للمشاركة الغالية 




​


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2013)

ساعد ابنك ان يقيم علاقة مع غيرة من الاطفال المسيحيين 
من يحيا ابويهم معا افعل كل ما بوسعك لمساعدة ابنك من  التاقلم معهم وادعي هؤلاء الاسر للغداء معك واقم حفلات عيد ميلاد ابناءك  احضر الاجتماعات الكنسية قم بدعوة الاخوة لزيارتك وايضا اقبل دعوتهم لك  ولابنك واقبل ان ابنك عندهم ) وذلك بالطبع بعد ان تعلمة ماذا يقول ان سؤل  عن غياب ابية او امة (اقبل ان يذهب ابنك الى حفلات اعياد عيد ميلاد اصدقاءة  حتي اذا كان ذلك بالامر المكلف عليك)


نصيحة على قدر كبير من الاهمية
فهي الاساس بنظري التي تصقل نفسية الطفل
وتجعله منفتحاً على غيره من المؤمنين وتلزمه 
اراد او لم يريد ان يسير بالايمان ولو مجبرا في بداية الطريق انما بالنهاية
سيكون المستفيد الاول 
مشكووووووووووووور ابن يسوعنا للمجهود القيم
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> ساعد ابنك ان يقيم علاقة مع غيرة من الاطفال المسيحيين
> من يحيا ابويهم معا افعل كل ما بوسعك لمساعدة ابنك من  التاقلم معهم وادعي هؤلاء الاسر للغداء معك واقم حفلات عيد ميلاد ابناءك  احضر الاجتماعات الكنسية قم بدعوة الاخوة لزيارتك وايضا اقبل دعوتهم لك  ولابنك واقبل ان ابنك عندهم ) وذلك بالطبع بعد ان تعلمة ماذا يقول ان سؤل  عن غياب ابية او امة (اقبل ان يذهب ابنك الى حفلات اعياد عيد ميلاد اصدقاءة  حتي اذا كان ذلك بالامر المكلف عليك)
> 
> 
> ...



*الرب يباركك
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية والتعليق الرائع




*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 ديسمبر 2013)

اتمنى من الاعضاء الاستفادة من هذه الموضوعات الهامة
وليس مجرد قراءة فقط
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتمنى من الاعضاء الاستفادة من هذه الموضوعات الهامة
> وليس مجرد قراءة فقط
> الرب يباركك


الرب يباركك يا استاذي 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## mary naeem (24 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مميز جدا 
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك المميزة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 ديسمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> موضوع مميز جدا
> ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك المميزة


الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع


----------

